# Anyone know anything about Giant ATX 1200?



## 2Loose (7 Feb 2010)

I went for a ride today with someone who just got a Giant ATX 1200 via ebay.

Lovely and unusual (i'd never seen anything like it anyway) bike which I am told it is about 12 years old - it has barely been ridden judging from the flawless paintwork, but as I am road oriented, I felt a quick spin round the local nature reserve probably didn't do it justice (got it muddy for the first time though!). 

Anyone have any links or info for one of these, a quick google finds very little.

I'll get a piccy tomorrow because it is very pretty.


----------



## 2Loose (7 Feb 2010)

Oh, if anyone can point in the direction of a hydraulic magura(?) bleeding instructions tips then that would be brill.....I have beer on the fact someone here would know something.

Scrap that - found already.


----------



## GilesM (8 Feb 2010)

I don't know anything about the Giant bike in question, but this may help you for the brake bleed stuff, this is the Magura website technical download section, just follow the drop down menus, you should be able to find what you need.


http://www.magura.com/en/service/downloads.html


----------



## 2Loose (9 Feb 2010)

Cheers Giles.
Here is the bike in question, I think it is a bit 'different'.


----------



## 02GF74 (9 Feb 2010)

2Loose said:


> Oh, if anyone can point in the direction of a hydraulic magura(?) bleeding instructions tips then that would be brill.....I have beer on the fact someone here would know something.
> 
> Scrap that - found already.



I asked same question - regarding marta brakes - there may even be an answer.

nasty business compared to shimano.

way I did it was to put bike on its side so the caliper is horizontal. remove the socket screw (grub screw) and screw in nipple - shimano one will fit and work although it is has not the correct cone - so don't tighten it to much for fear of distorting the seat in the caliper.

then put on a plastic tube - and with bike vertical, reservoir horizontal, bleed by:
squeezing lever, undo nipple, do up nipple, release nipple and repeat until no more bubbles come out.

this syringe nonsense is just nonesense.

note that the reservoir volume is quite small so you need to keep topping up so that you don't push air into the lines.

PITA but you don't need to do it that often.

Magura brake fluid - blood or whatever they call it - is same stuff a shimano mineral oil - DEFINITELY NOT DOT 4 car brake fluid like on hope and formula brakes.


----------



## GilesM (10 Feb 2010)

2Loose said:


> Cheers Giles.
> Here is the bike in question, I think it is a bit 'different'.



That's a wacky looking bike, not sure which is the most odd by mordern standards, the forks or the rear sus, looks in good condition.


----------



## stewlewis (18 Mar 2010)

That's a lovely Giant retro full suss.
You'll be wanting to join this forum:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## 2Loose (19 Mar 2010)

stewlewis said:


> That's a lovely Giant retro full suss.
> You'll be wanting to join this forum:
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk



Ta for that, I'll pass it on to the owner. It is muddy at the moment (the shame!) because I took him out for a ride...still, better to get used than looked at eh!


----------

